# Rash on puppy's belly



## kag0002 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Everyone! I'm new here but I am concerned about my puppy and I was hoping you all could help me out. 

He is 4 1/2 months old and is 1/2 German Shepherd, 1/4 Boxer, and 1/4 Great Dane. His name is Max and he is an awesome dog but quite quirky.  

Anyway about a week ago I noticed a rash starting on his belly. The rash is near his boy parts and the area around where there isn't much hair. Also, it seems to be on the inside of his back legs. 

The rash is little red bumps and they ITCH! He is always scratching (although we are stopping him when we can). It also seems that he has a few patches that look like tiny tiny pieces of black rice. (That's the best way I can describe it). He is flea free though so it's not flea eggs. 

He has been acting normal other than the rash but I'm worried about it getting worse. 

I did buy some "hot spot" treatment and I just put it on tonight for the first time. It may end up working but I wanted advice from all of you guys on here. Maybe you have seen it before? Thank you all so much!! 

Katie and Max 

**I can try to upload a picture if that would help**


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Doesn't sound like a hot spot. He needs to see a vet.


----------



## kag0002 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea I don't think it's a hot spot either...I just got a cream that had hydro-cortisone in it. Anyway he is going next week for his final set of shots (he is getting them late b/c we got him late...he's a "rescue". (Basically bought him out of a terrible home.) 

anyway here is a picture of the rash...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It could just be a skin infection but it could also be mange. My dogs got sarcoptic mange off a sick bunny they killed a very long time ago and that's what it looked like.

For now, I would just be using a mild soap and water wash cloth to clean it up a couple of times a day until I could get a vet to look at it.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

kag....until you get a vet to check him...I would agree with Elaine.
Wash the area a couple times a day with warm water and an atibacterial soap (rinse very well and PAT DRY)...also apply Hydrogen Peroxide with a cotton ball..it helps "dry the lil red sores" to aid in keeping them from spreading faster.
It could also be a staph (type) infection...but a vet would know for sure.
jmo
robin


----------



## kag0002 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I will wash it and use hydrogen peroxide until he sees the vet next week!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Actually sounds like staff by the description so you'll need antibiotics and an antibiotic ointment. The peroxide and hydrocortisone will help dry it out and alleviate the itch, but it won't get rid of it.


----------

